# Problems with Android tablet



## ksaimy (May 23, 2011)

hi,

i have the same problem, however, the main issue i m facing is i am unable to install any office application. the .apk file is downloaded, by i am unable to install. I have a android eclair OS. How to i either repair the OS or work it to install the word application, as without that my tablet is pure nonsense. need any support that can be provided and would be much appreciated.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Where did you get the .apk file?

Why aren't you able to install? What does it say when you try to install?

If it's a security error about 3rd party applications, you may have to allow unknown sourced applications to be installation. Menu > Settings > Applications > Development - I believe. I may be slightly off on this.


----------

